# Help locating accessory wiring in '06 Jetta



## balerion (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I recently picked a Harmon/Kardon Drive+Play for my Jetta, it seems like a good interim solution until I can afford a nice new deck (I have the base model stereo that doesn't support any kind of aux-in... boo)
Although my manual says otherwise, it appears that all my 12V electrical outlets are powered even when the ignition is off, which unfortunately means the screen and iPod keep playing after I shut the car off. I was hoping to hook the D+P up in my trunk but the constant power makes that a bad choice.
Unfortunately, I don't know too much about the location of the power wiring in the dash. The D+P includes a 12v connector for attaching to the ignition switch's ACC terminal (according to the manual).
Does anyone know the location and general description of this wiring? What's the easiest way to get access to it? 
Thanks in advance for any help or direction.


----------

